# Google- Yourwellness Magazine Investigates Different Stages of IBS - DigitalJournal.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Yourwellness Magazine Investigates Different Stages of IBS*
*DigitalJournal.com*
As part of an educational campaign to identify paediatric diseases, Paediatric Consultant Dr. Khaled Dabash, a professor in microbiology at the royal university in London, gave a lecture entitled Ã¢Â€ÂœProbiotics and its importance to human healthÃ¢Â€Â, it was *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

